# What are they?



## dangell (Jul 15, 2012)

I bought these 120.3 passenger trucks at the narrow gauge convention. No one there knew who manufactured them but they are amazing. I would sure like to find more. Not Hartford's. Not Winters. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Ozark Models, perhaps?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The molding parting lines in the upper frame are pretty pronounced.

I guess you could clean this up with a lot of hand work.

The leaf springs are not functional it appears, and fixed to the lower frame, is there clearance to let it move up "into" a recess in the upper part?

Greg - 741


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.grsuk.com/LandB-Freight-Bogie-45-or-32mm-M2742

Although this is a freight car truck, it shares the center leaf spring look. I'm guessing this is your link.
John

PS (edit) after a couple of nay sayers, I looked and could not find a passenger truck even close. Don't bother.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing in the current Ozark Miniatures catalog matches these trucks. These could be from an older catalog and are no longer available.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No Pete they are English, see my link.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> No Pete they are English, see my link.


I don't think so. Those L&B trucks are archbar, and have no steel piece resting on the two axleboxes like a modern commonwealth truck.

Wasn't there a guy called Ed Ryan who made trucks 20 years ago ? 1/24th scale I believe.

They also look a lot like Brill trolley trucks, which had the center full-elliptic spring for the bogie pivot suspension. See attached pic.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They did not look the same to me either, but I did not want to be the first to mention this. They are definitely different.

Greg - 716


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What makes you so sure they aren't from an old Harford kit? They look a lot like:

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=24140


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we have a winner! View the image and zoom in, sure look similar.. Greg - 715


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My hat is off Gents, way to go.
Got a chuckle Greg.
John


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

These are not Hartford products. I also saw these at the convention and considered them. they are crude compared to Hartford. did short line car and foundry ever make a passenger truck? they have been gone for a long time, as there products were no longer available when I got involved in large scale 16+ years ago.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if they are not the same truck, they are the same design of the same prototype. I agree the castings look crude, seeing the molding parting line and misalignment on the top center of the side of the truck.

But did you open that picture of the "Hartford F scale museum kit" picture and then zoom in?

You cannot get a high enough resolution picture to compare in detail, but the spring perches, and shape of the sideframes really seem to match.

It would be great if someone who had this Hartford kit (not cheap!) and could take a close up picture of the truck.

Greg - 714


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Well, if they are not the same truck, they are the same design of the same prototype. I agree the castings look crude, seeing the molding parting line and misalignment on the top center of the side of the truck.


Greg, they are clearly the same prototype as the Accucraft coach trucks. As I just happened to save the Hartford catalog PDF a few years ago, I came across this photo of the trucks.











For comparison, here's a Don Winter version of the same truck:












And Accucraft's version:











Going back to the beginning of this thread and looking at the original truck, I'd say it has to be a Hartford, but a very bad casting version! The giveaway is the hangers next to the central elliptic - I don't think the other trucks modeled that feature.











There's also the funny brass hanger strips on the brake frame at the end. I don't recall seeing them on any other trucks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Original poster:









Pete's Hartford picture:







sure look the same...

Greg - 712


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

Not the same Greg. the Hartford trucks use wood pieces in the frame, and have working leaf springs. I have a pair that is not yet finished so I know. I will see about getting some pictures.

AL P.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could they be a clone of the hartford truck? I do see that the end of the leaf spring pack looks different between the 2.

You say the leaf springs actually function? They flex? They sure look like castings, not separate leaves of spring steel.

Greg - 709


----------

